# Cruze Diesel owners...How old are you



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Just curious about what kind of age demographic we're dealing with here. If you're one of those privacy nuts maybe you could lump yourself into an age group at least.

I'm a 30 y/o male


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

67 and climbing.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

a young 63. male


----------



## ironflower (Oct 28, 2014)

55 year old male.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

50 female.


----------



## bigd3960 (May 3, 2015)

27 male.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

29, almost 30


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

46 male


----------



## Risner11 (Jan 18, 2015)

30 male


----------



## CTD Lineman (Nov 18, 2014)

19 year old male bought it right after i turned 18! and no mom and dad did not buy it


----------



## daddyrob4x4 (Jul 16, 2012)

32. Second cruze.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Interesting results, seems to be heavy into the demographic chevy predicted would be buying it from the start....


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

52..


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

30 (on Friday). Male.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

25, bought it when I was 24


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## bstoneaz79 (Jun 28, 2015)

36, male.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

35 male


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

52 male.


----------



## cammyfive (May 6, 2015)

Male, will be 36 in one week.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

cammyfive said:


> Male, will be 36 in one week.


ccasion13:


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

71 male


----------



## baknblu (May 21, 2015)

Soon to be 43


----------



## smkn600ctd (Dec 16, 2013)

38/m


----------



## albertacruze (Feb 5, 2015)

31 Male.


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

63...


----------



## Preston378 (Jun 12, 2014)

22.. Male


----------



## 1877 iris ave (Sep 23, 2011)

69 and too many visits to the repair center ( me not the car) lol


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

46 male and I am right in the target demographic


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

alot of 20 and 30 something ctd owners out there. Also surprised by the number of 60+ owners


----------



## KarlZap (Jun 30, 2015)

I am a 59 year old man.


----------



## jalaner (Dec 28, 2013)

60, male


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

23, male.


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

I got it when I was 19 and I am turning 21 this Monday. I have a pretty decent job for someone my age, so I am the one paying for it. Not mommy and daddy.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

30, male


----------



## Canadian Cruzer (Oct 27, 2014)

59, male


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

33, male


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Soon to be 68, but still working.


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

57 /male


----------



## Schmelz (Nov 24, 2013)

70 Male retired and loving it!


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

23 year old male, my first brand new car, and my first Chevy (am usually fond of Subarus, but they were too expensive new, I had 2 used ones) My household is a GM one, my brother and father are GM techs.


----------



## DieselEnvy (Jun 22, 2013)

39 (37 when I bought it) / Male


----------



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

21 male (bought mine)


----------



## International harvester (Mar 23, 2015)

29 bought it in my birthday weekend.


----------



## hondarider552 (Jun 16, 2014)

I am 25. Bought the car when I was 24.


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

I am 31, going to be 32 in Dec. Bought the car when I was 30. Last time I checked I had the necessary parts to be considered a male. Dont think anything has changed in the last few hours.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

50 and enjoying my CTD. Nice replacement to my 91 Jetta TD.


----------



## 68554 (Oct 6, 2014)

Age 40 Male, leased mine last year for 4 years. Liking it so far.. still miss my 1500 Sierra though.


----------



## truthstar (Aug 1, 2014)

28 y/o male.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

stuckoncanada said:


> Age 40 Male, leased mine last year for 4 years. Liking it so far.. still miss my 1500 Sierra though.


I went from a Tahoe and have only missed it a handful of times and only then for it's extra cargo space.


----------



## Cass23VSU4 (Mar 13, 2014)

38 yrs old, but 36 when I bought it in late 2013. Needed it for a major commute change and had to get rid of the 2013 300 SRT8. Filling up every 2 days with 91/93 octane was for the birds.

However, there was nothing like drifting on and off ramps in 'track' mode and the occasional jaunt to Summit Point...sigh.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Cass23VSU4 said:


> 38 yrs old, but 36 when I bought it in late 2013. Needed it for a major commute change and had to get rid of the 2013 300 SRT8. Filling up every 2 days with 91/93 octane was for the birds.


As a former owner of two SRT's I feel your pain... everyone in awhile I get the itch for something fun again but for now I'm enjoying not filling up every other day.


----------



## poginandito (Oct 28, 2014)

47 y/o male. 2014 chevy cruze diesel atlantis blue metallic.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

im 21 bought it all on my own, im also a gm employee so that was a big help


----------



## Jdugie123 (Jul 29, 2014)

30 bought it because of my job. I usually drive 300 to 400 miles a day and have always been a Chevy guy


----------



## Classy56 (Jul 16, 2014)

40
guy


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Jdugie123 said:


> 30 bought it because of my job. I usually drive 300 to 400 miles a day and have always been a Chevy guy


How many miles are you up to?


----------



## shvlhead78 (Jun 2, 2015)

52 and feeling it more every dayccasion14:


----------



## Sharx8 (Oct 1, 2014)

MilTownSHO said:


> As a former owner of two SRT's I feel your pain... everyone in awhile I get the itch for something fun again but for now I'm enjoying not filling up every other day.


I'm 45 and bought the car because my '12 Jaguar XKR was swilling Ultra Premium gas at an obscene rate on my long commute. Now the Jag is the garage queen and the Cruze has the daily commuting responsibilities. In just over 8 months I have put 20,000 Kms (12,500 miles) and paying for the Cruze with the money I've been saving in gas.


----------



## fsb3 (Jul 8, 2014)

27 guy. Purchased 1 year and 5 days ago. Put around 23000 miles on it so far. Love every mile!


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

53 male


----------



## dmaxpwr (Nov 29, 2013)

Wife and I are 27 & 28 respectively. Both drive '14 Diesel Cruzes


----------



## gunner6165 (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm 44 and my father in law who bought his at the same time as I did, is 66, he loves the car.


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

54 - male. I don't feel a day over 70!


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

37- Male


----------



## John Richard (Oct 15, 2015)

I am am 67 years old and hope to go for several more. AND good for you CTD Lineman, nice to see a young man go his own way.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

My wife and I are both 25. Have had the car since last May (when we were both 24).


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I turned 26 in August. I can feel the sour stare of death beginning to watch me


----------



## RIXSTER (Apr 13, 2015)

I'm really surprised at the younger ages that are driving these, I assumed it would be an older crowd. I guess I was stereotyping....


----------



## tunes (Jun 18, 2015)

Male-70 lmao at these comments. Age is just a state of mind.


----------



## LulzT1 (Aug 24, 2015)

24 y/o male, bought it new last Nov. for 400mi/wk commute and loving every mile! Currently 22,6xx on it.

Side note: this thread should have had a poll lol


----------



## AKA MAC (Oct 28, 2015)

50 male


----------



## Nightwater (Jun 16, 2015)

23 Male


----------



## khuran (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm 19 year old working pre-med student. Somehow I have put 12k miles on it since I ordered it in April. I too am glad to see the wide variety of guys (and gals) driving the oil burners. I absolutely love mine and plan to keep it through grad school.


----------



## theonlypheonix (Oct 8, 2015)

a very young 65 yo/male, both the cruze and I cold use a stiffer suspension


----------



## cabaniss (Dec 27, 2014)

53 years old.


----------



## kjewell460 (Sep 13, 2015)

55 male


----------



## pedro67 (Dec 24, 2013)

48 male


----------



## club285 (Jul 30, 2015)

57 male


----------



## southof16 (Jun 8, 2015)

Soon to be 46. Male type.


----------



## LS2 BLAZER (Apr 12, 2015)

34 yr old male


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

LS2 BLAZER said:


> 34 yr old male


You should update your signature - it doesn't show that you have a diesel.


----------



## LS2 BLAZER (Apr 12, 2015)

diesel said:


> You should update your signature - it doesn't show that you have a diesel.


Opps. Didn't read the whole thread title. I don't have a diesel so disregard my post.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

44 Male


----------



## MoonlitKnight (May 25, 2015)

I am younger than my tongue, but older than my teeth!

55 years old


----------



## IaCrzDsl (Sep 23, 2015)

46, male. Minimum 350 mile commute weekly.


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

This would have been better as a poll with a bar graph at the head of the discussion.
53 male


----------



## Mikeske (Jun 19, 2012)

58 and feel like 35 sometimes and other time 85. Having a knee and hip replacement will do that to you.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I posted in this before but I'm 26. Bought my ctd when I was 24.


----------



## outdoorjr (Jan 17, 2016)

50 with high mileage, still strong, male and deaf. Too bad that I am not able to hear the diesel sounds. ;-)


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

outdoorjr said:


> 50 with high mileage, still strong, male and deaf. Too bad that I am not able to hear the diesel sounds. ;-)


Was that a problem before or after getting the Harley?:grin:


----------



## eaton53 (Nov 25, 2015)

57, male


----------



## Blown79ta (Jan 23, 2016)

I just stumbled across this forum and signed up, hello everyone.

My wife and I are 50 years old.


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

59, male


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

51 male


----------



## matty (Jan 26, 2014)

34 male, bought new 2yrs ago tomorrow. only have 45k miles


----------



## outdoorjr (Jan 17, 2016)

vwgtiglx said:


> Was that a problem before or after getting the Harley?:grin:


Profoundly deaf at birth. Sleep peacefully every night! Got the loudest exhaust in market. :th_salute:


----------



## RowanSeals (Feb 23, 2016)

18 Year old male, bought as my own first car, 2014 Black Granite Metallic CTD.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

RowanSeals said:


> 18 Year old male, bought as my own first car, 2014 Black Granite Metallic CTD.


Excellent choice for a first car! I've always had unusual, off the beaten path taste in cars.


----------



## swedgemon (Jan 16, 2017)

72 - male VW bought my 09 Jetta TDI back...it had 248,000 miles and was running well. I like my 2014 Cruze Turbo Diesel when I can get it away from DW !!


----------



## hbilow (Sep 17, 2016)

41 - Male


----------



## Aranarth (Oct 18, 2016)

Male 41, Wanted something fuel efficient yet "sporty"


----------



## sparkola (Jun 9, 2014)

44 manly


----------



## c-cruze1407 (Jan 18, 2017)

19 20 in july


----------



## cabaniss (Dec 27, 2014)

54 year old male


----------



## 72specialized (Apr 24, 2016)

45 male


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

Don't know if I posted earlier, but I bought my diesel "new" last March. I'll be 46 this May.


----------



## skip66 (Jan 29, 2016)

just passed 67


----------



## ethana912 (Feb 24, 2016)

31 Y/O male.


----------



## Dieselturbo (Dec 15, 2016)

45, male.


----------



## BrightParrot (Jul 22, 2016)

48 male - got the diesel due to a commute change, the suburban was eating to much of my new paycheck. (But, since the suburban is paid for, I still have it for "just such an emergency".


----------



## Lurker1 (Feb 5, 2017)

48 when I bought it. 53 now


----------



## jkhawaii (Feb 12, 2016)

39 male


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

older then dirt male


----------



## TurboDieselCruze (Mar 9, 2017)

34, male- purchased when I was 32.


----------



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

47/m


----------



## BDRiskey (Feb 28, 2017)

30 flirty and thriving. Oh whoops **** movie quotes.

30 Male


----------



## cabaniss (Dec 27, 2014)

55 year old Male.


----------



## oldestof11 (Apr 3, 2016)

28/M/IL

My chatting roots coming out


----------



## JINKO6.7 (Jan 30, 2014)

23 YO M Love the car


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Cruzator said:


> 54 - male. I don't feel a day over 70!


58, Male, Ditto.


----------



## cabaniss (Dec 27, 2014)

54 Year Old Male


----------



## 316106 (Jul 22, 2017)

I bought at 37, now 39. XY. I only clicked through a couple old pages. Seems it's a male crowd.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Old enough to have reasonable expectations from a Gen 1 car!!! :signs013:


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

sailurman said:


> Old enough to have reasonable expectations from a Gen 1 car!!! :signs013:


That might be my favourite comment on here yet. lol


----------



## Dirk vds (Aug 2, 2017)

57 year old Male.


----------



## silver14diesel (May 20, 2015)

Bought at 22 now 24! Male

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using Tapatalk


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

silver14diesel said:


> Bought at 22 now 24! Male
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using Tapatalk


Don't see a lot of young diesel owners. Guessing it's due to the increased cost compared to the more basic models. I probably could've bought two Cruze LS's for what the Diesel cost lol. 

You and I might be the youngest diesel owners on the forum. I turned 23 on July 6. Bought mine brand new when I was 19.


----------



## silver14diesel (May 20, 2015)

Cruze2.0TD said:


> Don't see a lot of young diesel owners. Guessing it's due to the increased cost compared to the more basic models. I probably could've bought two Cruze LS's for what the Diesel cost lol.
> 
> You and I might be the youngest diesel owners on the forum. I turned 23 on July 6. Bought mine brand new when I was 19.


Yea your definitely right about that haha I've got the cruze diesel which my wife mainly drives now, and my nissan titan with the cummins! So 2 diesels to maintain!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using Tapatalk


----------

